# Crappie fishing..



## Tompatt (Jun 2, 2008)

wat do yall use to catch them? i have only used minnows... lol


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2008)

You can catch crappie on any small lure really. I catch them fishing for bass. Up my way they like tiny 1/4 ounce spinnerbaits.


----------



## Mattman (Jun 2, 2008)

My first bait to throw is a 1/32 ounce Northland Whistler jig with a 2" Berkley Power Grub.

Second is a Northland Firefly. Plain or tipped with a minnow.

Starting to like Southern Pro Minnow Tubes more and more.

Tiny cranks. Yo-Zuri Snap Beans, Rebel Tad Fry, Rapala Floating.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2008)

Mattman said:


> Tiny cranks. Yo-Zuri Snap Beans, Rebel Tad Fry, Rapala Floating.



I second the tiny cranks and jerk baits. I like the Husky Jerk HJ06 (2.5") in glass or silver.

Also the Countdown in CD05 and CD03 (2" and 1.5") are good lures for targeting crappie.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 2, 2008)

I've done well with crappie tubes but haven't found a good jighead for them. Also I've tied up some pink and white marabou jigs that are excellent for crappie, I caught a small northern on one too!


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 2, 2008)

i got these jigs called a Road Runner.... i saw some fisherman on TV using them and catching alot of crappie. i havent used them yet. i havent been fishing in like a yr. :? :? :?


----------



## SMDave (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh yes Roadrunners work! Period! I like fishing the grubs or stubby butt bodies behind a roadrunner w/ a spinner. A close second is a Bass Assasin Panfish Assasin Tiny Shad (1.5" I think?), favorite color is chartreuse silver glitter, but I also like natural colors like alewife, etc. Try experimenting with colors though, good luck!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 2, 2008)

Hand poured & tied 1/32 & 1/16 hair jigs (aka - called crappie flies in the south)


----------



## slim357 (Jun 2, 2008)

I use Crappie Slider grubs (charlie brewer's slider company), there made for crappie but they'll catch anything, just the other day I was tryin for some crappie and I got two nice channel cats.
Also powerbait power grub 2" in pumpkin chart tail, they discontinued the color but I think they came back out with it under the name Natural Chartreuse.


----------



## Ron42261 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think anything that looks like a live minnow works .
Putting a cork on a jig works some times. 
I bet live minnows would be hard to beat most times- Ive also been told some times they will hit a jig and not a minnow.

Ive had better luck with live minnows.

Sometimes I have a hard time tellin when they bite .


----------



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2008)

Fathead minnows on a jighead, fathead minnows on a crappie rig, Mepps Agula spinner in silver, maribo jigs w/o minnow or mini mites sometimes with but mostly w/o minnows. Sometimes I'll add Crappie nibbles if fishing jigs w/o minnows for some scent.


----------



## Shinigami (Jul 2, 2008)

i use live minnows, that always works pretty good


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 2, 2008)

exactly wat i use.. :mrgreen:


----------

